# Question about coupler conversions



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,

another quick question..can you convert AF engines and rolling stock from the old style hook couplers to Kadee couplers for a more "realistic" looking setup?

I was wondering, because alot of my Flyer rolling stock has broken couplers and I thought it would be nice to give them an "upgrade"

Thanks,

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ian -- I am not familiar with what you are asking. However, I do know that you can easily exchange the "link style" couplers (those you call hook) to knuckle couplers that are reproduced for Flyer items. The knuckle are more realistic than the link type.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sure can!*

Ian, yes, but it could get pricey!


https://www.zaccworks.com/cgi-bin/kadeecouplers/korder5.cgi?d=S&o=N


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I say stick to the classic knuckle coupler! Kadee's get pricey fast! Old link couplers can have the pin of the truck pulled and a knuckle can be added. I doubt Kadee makes a actual conversion. You see, Kadee is mostly body mounted.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, so it can be done, then.

Who makes the knuckle couplers to replace the link couplers, and is there a tool to remove the pin from the link style?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Ok, so it can be done, then.
> 
> Who makes the knuckle couplers to replace the link couplers, and is there a tool to remove the pin from the link style?
> 
> Cheers, Ian


There is a tool to remove the link coupler pin but I doubt you need it.Get a socket that will be just big enough to go over the large end of the pin. Support the chassis and truck and give the pin a good whack with a hammer.The pin will go iside the socket. Let me see if I have an extra "tool" for this situation. By the way, your handrails will go out this morning.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I only have the one tool Ian, sorry, but use the socket method, it will work. Replacement knuckle couplers are available in different places.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Most hobby shops that have any Flyer items will probably have the link coupler tool as well. There are some tools available at local train shows as well. You could also order one from online hobby dealers -- Portlines Hobby is a favorite of many Flyer enthusiasts in this Forum. Just do a Google search to find it. The only problem will be a $6.00 shipping charge up to $99.00 of merchandise. So you might wish to order other parts or items and make your shipping charge work further for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, thanks anyway I'll check around for those couplers. Got the grab rails today, thanks!!

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> OK, thanks anyway I'll check around for those couplers. Got the grab rails today, thanks!!
> 
> Cheers, Ian


You're welcome


----------

